# Spiders



## jonpat83 (Apr 30, 2006)

My H.coronatus and P.wahlbergi nymphs cant seem to get enough spiders to eat :shock: , they choose them over flying insects and have never caused any problems, is this safe for them?


----------



## Rick (Apr 30, 2006)

Well if they are eating them with no issues it must be fine. I feed my mantids spiders when I find them.


----------



## julian camilo (Apr 30, 2006)

ive never had a problem with mantids eating spiders (from a nutritional viewpoint). however i did once have a situation where the spider evaded capture long enough to set up its own web in the mantis tank. this wasnt a problem for the mantis though. and ive never seen a spider get a bite into the mantis while being eaten or anything.


----------



## nympho (May 1, 2006)

spiders can bite back. i fed a big house spider to my first ever mantis, an adult female budwing. it bit its front leg, paralysing it and 'ruining' a really nice mantis.  

it was a big spider in relation to the mantis though, small ones should be ok.


----------

